# discovery programmes



## martushkaa

Witam,

Zastanawiam się jak oddać sens discovery programmes? *Programy popularnonaukowe / programy naukowe*? Które jest Waszym zdaniem bardziej oddaje sens? Mnie bardziej przekonuje pierwsza opcja.

Pozdrawiam,


----------



## majlo

Programy archeologiczne.
Programy popularno-naukowe.
Programy naukowe.
Programy informatyczne.
*
Choose one (and I'm sure there are more than this) depending on the context. *


----------



## Stardusd

Hi!
Myślę że - DISCOVERY programy telewizyjno-naukowe.
PS- Discovery na pewno jest pod- Copyright.
My reply is to Martushkaa #1


----------



## kknd

osobiście skłaniałbym się ku popularno-naukowym, bo cóż za „odkrycia” albo naukę można zrobić w telewizji?!


----------



## martushkaa

I tak też zostało napisane  kknd dzięki za utwierdzenie mnie w wyborze


----------



## Stardusd

Hi!
Znam tylko Discovery Channel (TM), i cały świat na pewno zna.
Jest w telewizji, Internet, DVD itd.....Uważam jako bardzo naukowe.
Jak nie o tym gadamy, to co właściwie są - discovery programmes?

My reply to kknd #4


----------



## majlo

Well, Stardusd, there is a difference between Discovery Programmes and discovery programmes.


----------



## LilianaB

What do you mean by discovery programs? Discovery Chanel Programs or programs related to various discoveries, just to make sure?


----------



## kknd

Stardusd said:


> Jak nie o tym gadamy, to co właściwie są - discovery programmes?


uważam, że są to programy o tematyce naukowej, w którym zagadnienia podane są „dla zwykłego zjadacza chleba” – w ten sposób użycie „program popularno-naukowy” wydaje mi się całkowicie na miejscu. dlaczego nie jest to wg mnie program naukowy? otóż brak jest tam zwykle szczegółów technicznych (nie ważnych z punktu widzenia prezentacji zagadnienia), zwykle nie są znane metodologia przeprowadzanych doświadczeń, skąd brano próbki itp. itd. zwykle programy takie są wstępem i zachętą do sięgnięcia po pozycje naukowe w danej dziedzinie (uważane zwykle za nudne), choć częstokroć naświetlają ogólnie wyniki ostatnich badań (to jednak nauka jest ukryta w artykułach, w których dane badania opublikowano, a nie programach powołujących się na nie).

nie sądzę, by wiele programów telewizyjnych można było nazwać naukowymi. wydaje mi się, że naukowym można by nazwać nieistniejący już chyba teleturniej „wielka gra” (nie zaliczyłbym tam chyba jednak „jednego z dziesięciu”), czy wskazałbym inne? hmm… na razie żaden nie przychodzi mi do głowy…


----------



## majlo

Rozumiem, kknd, że *domyślasz* się, iż chodzi o programy *telewizyjne*​?


----------



## LilianaB

I agree with Majlo. The context is absolutely not clear.


----------



## kknd

majlo said:


> Rozumiem, kknd, że *domyślasz* się, iż chodzi o programy *telewizyjne*​?


tak… przyznam, że się tak domyślam, choć moje domysły rozszerzam również na programy radiowe, internetowe itp.; ważne, że są przeznaczone dla tzw. odbiorcy masowego. wykluczam jednak przypadki następującego rodzaju: telewizja akademicka udostępnia program profesora prowadzącego wykłady powiedzmy z matematyki, czy chemii online (takie rzeczy są do znalezienia w necie); mogą być ogólnodostępne (lub nie), ale często wymagają pewnego przygotowania, dlatego zwykle nie muszą być łatwo przyswajalne dla każdego—to jednak tylko moje drobne mniemanie…


----------

